# sante fe and lake placid



## bccash63 (Sep 10, 2009)

I have never heard of Platinum Interchange before and just checked the availability after reading about it hear on tug.  Is there always so much availability at Villas de Sante fe and Lake Placid Club Lodges ?  These both have little availability in RCI?  thanx, Dawn


----------



## PClapham (Sep 10, 2009)

I just checked Platinum Interchange and they don't have anything available in Santa Fe, August, 2010, the only time we have available.
Anita


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 10, 2009)

I just checked PI - lots in Santa Fe, except months 8 and 10 in 2010.

and every month availability in Lake Placid.

I just 'found'  PI myself last year and have really enjoyed working with them.  I suspect certain resorts work especially with them?


----------



## bccash63 (Sep 10, 2009)

Anything particular  that happens in Aug/Oct that there is no avail those 2 months.  Dawn


----------



## PClapham (Sep 10, 2009)

In August-The Santa Fe Opera.
Anita


----------



## teepeeca (Sep 10, 2009)

If you call P.I directly, and give them the  information of what you "need"/would like, they will try to get it for you.  As far as I'm concerned, they ALWAYS try (and many times are successful) on getting you the area/timeframe that you want.

However, it is also very helpful if you can be "a little" flexable.

Tony


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Sep 10, 2009)

*Platinum Interchange*

Hello!

If the Week, resort or suite size you're searching for is not on our a...WAY List, please contact a Vacation Counselor and ask for a Special Request. 


*Special Request*
In order to make a Special Request, a valid credit card is required at the time of your initial Request. From that initial Special Request point, a Vacation Counselor will notify you within 14 days if the Week you are requesting is available or not. If the Week is available for that initial Special Request, you will be confirmed immediately and your credit card on file will be charged at that time, too. If the Week you are requesting is not available for that initial Special Request, your credit card on file will not be charged. At this point if your initial Special Request was unavailable, you then have the option to: 1) Be placed on our regular request list, or 2) Cancel the initial Special Request. 

Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## PClapham (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for the information.  I'm on your request list.
Anita


----------



## Luanne (Sep 10, 2009)

bccash63 said:


> Anything particular  that happens in Aug/Oct that there is no avail those 2 months.  Dawn



And October is the Hot Air Balloon festival in Albuquerque.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Sep 10, 2009)

*Thank you!!!*

Great information and feedback from everybody!

Thank you!!!!


----------



## janej (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for mentioning Lake Placid Lodge.  I have a confirmed exchange with RCI for Aug 2010 and a request open for the same date for my sister.  I found the same week (different check in date) available at PI.  I never heard of them before.  I called to check what I need to do to get the week.  It seems like all I need is to deposit a week.  I don't have any week on hand now.  I can pay for 2011 MF at the Summit Massanutten and to get my 2011 week.  She said that is fine.  But the exchange fee is $206.  That is higher than I expected.  Do they charge upgrade fee even for same size unit?  My 2 bedroom sleeps 6.  The Lake Placid 2 bedroom sleeps 8.


----------



## PClapham (Sep 10, 2009)

That sounds like a very high fee!  Is this also for a 1 bedroom?
Anita


----------



## janej (Sep 10, 2009)

PClapham said:


> That sounds like a very high fee!  Is this also for a 1 bedroom?
> Anita



I thought so too.  I am not sure how the upgrade fee is calculated.   I can't quite make up my mind.  My exchange with RCI was with lower exchange fee ($164) and lower points (My summit week gets me  60500 points with RCI, the exchange only cost me 42k points).


----------



## bccash63 (Sep 10, 2009)

When I inquired about Lake Placid I was told I would need to deposit a 2 br that sleeps 8.  The 2 br I inquired with sleeps 6 and was told I would need to pay an upgrade.  It needs to be same quality, season, and size.  Dawn


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Sep 10, 2009)

*Lake Placid*

Platinum Interchange has NO Membership Fees and No Annual Dues. 

If the exchange that you are getting from us (in this case a 2BD sleeps 8) is a bigger suite than your week deposit (in this case a 2BD sleeps 6) an upgrade fee is due. 

We haven't raised fees in over two years and the increase brings additional benefits. Even with the increase, our exchange fees are one of the lowest! 

Effective 10/1/09 our Exchange Fees are increasing to: $129.00 (Domestic) and $149.00 (International).

The upgrade fee of $97.00 will stay the same. We allow the flexibility to upgrade your exchange to a larger suite size, a higher season or holiday, a higher rated resort, and/or a higher demand destination, upon availability, by paying an additional upgrade(s) fee. Please refer to the Terms and Conditions on our website for additional information. All information is subject to change and may vary per resort.  

Thank you!


----------



## janej (Sep 10, 2009)

PClapham said:


> That sounds like a very high fee!  Is this also for a 1 bedroom?
> Anita



Anita,

Here is what I found on PI web site about upgrade:  The exchange upgrade fee is $97.00 per upgrade for larger unit size, higher season or holiday, high demand area or higher resort quality rating. (Certain restrictions may apply depending upon the Resort-contact PI for further information).

It seems like you would only need to pay one upgrade fee for larger unit size.  So it should be the same for one bedroom.  I am not sure though.  It is not very clear how they define "per upgrade".

Also I wonder if a person exchange from Lake Placid for my Summit unit also have to pay upgrade fee since it is a silver crown to gold crown rating.


----------

